# WinCC flexible 2005 Variable skalieren



## homei (14 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit der Skalierung einer Variable in einem E/A-Feld.
Der INT-Wert enthält einen Temperaturwert in 1/10 Grad Auflösung. Anzeige- und Eingabewert muß in Grad ohne Nachkommastelle angezeigt bzw. eingegeben werden. Umrechnung soll nicht in der SPS erfolgen.

Meine Frage: Ist das im WinCC möglich? Muss ich das mit Lineare Skalierung oder Invertiere Lineare Skalierung machen? Muss ich Ein-und Ausgabe getrennt skalieren?


MfG
homei


----------



## volker (14 Februar 2008)

muss nicht skaliert werden.
lege die var als int mit 1 kommastelle an.
gibt jemand z.b. 12,3 ein so wird in deiner steuerung 123 stehen


----------



## homei (14 Februar 2008)

Hallo Volker,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Aber Deinen Vorschlag darf ich nicht umsetzen. Es geht um Temperaturen von über 1000 °C. Anzeige und Eigabe muss ohne Kommastelle erfolgen. Ich muss leider der Wert irgendwie im TP170 bei Anzeige und Eingabe um den Faktor 10 verringern gegenüber dem Wert der im DB der SPS gelesen bzw. geschrieben wird.

MfG
Horst


----------



## Peter Wahlen (14 Februar 2008)

Hallo homei,

das geht mit: Varable Eigenschaften - linerare Skalierung.

Wenn Du 2 Variablen hast (1 für E, 1 für A), mußt Du bei beiden die Skalierung aktivieren.
Mit 1 Variable (EA Feld) nur bei dieser Variable.

vill Jröß (viele Grüße)
Peter


----------



## homei (14 Februar 2008)

Hallo Peter,

nochmals vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe. 

Eigentlich müßte es so einfach gehen. Allerdings funktioniert es im Runtime-Modus nicht. Ich sehe in der Anzeige genau den Wert, den ich für die Variable eingebe. Ist das normal?

MfG
homei


----------



## Peter Wahlen (14 Februar 2008)

Hallo homei,

aus dem Kopf, weil ich zu Hause kein WinCCFlex auf PC habe, aber ich schaue morgen noch mal nach.

z.B.
Terminal_______SPS
1000 Grad C____10000 1/10 Grad C --> so habe ich Dein Problem verstanden

EA Feld
bei der EA Varable Eigenschaften - die linerare Skalierung aktivieren
Umrechnungsfaktoren :
Terminal______SPS
  10__________100
    1____________1

dann sollte es klappen.

Leider ich ich jetzt erst gesehen, dass Du WinCC meinst und nicht WinCCFlex, aber vielleicht gehts dort genau so - bei Protool wars auch so.

vill Jröß (viele Grüße)
Peter


----------



## Peter Wahlen (15 Februar 2008)

Hallo homei,

so sieht das z.B. bei WinnCCFlex aus:

(siehe Anhang)


vill Jröß (viele Grüße)
Peter


----------



## homei (15 Februar 2008)

Hallo Peter,

vielen Dank für Deine Mühe.

Ich habe WinCC flexible 2005 als Programm, ist also schon richtig.

Aber eine Frage: Warum muss ich 

Terminal______SPS
10__________100
1____________1

eingeben.

Ich habe eingegeben:

Terminal______SPS
1500________15000

Die Temperatur kann weit über 1200 °C ansteigen. Muss ich nicht vom Maximalwert (SPS INT15000) ausgehen? 

MfG 
homei


----------



## Peter Wahlen (16 Februar 2008)

Hallo homei,

Es geht nur um den Umrechnungsfaktor. Der wird bei WinnCCflex halt so eingestellt.

Ob Du jetzt:

Terminal______SPS
10__________100 ------> Faktor: 1 zu 10
0____________0

oder so:

Terminal______SPS
1500________15000 -----> Faktor: 1 zu 10
0____________0

eingibst.

Das Ergebnis ist dasselbe.


vill Jröß (viele Grüße)
Peter


----------



## homei (16 Februar 2008)

Hallo Peter,

vielen Dank für Deine Info. Von Dir habe ich schon viel lernen können. Ich bin erst Anfänger und leider Einzelkämpfer. So kann ich in meinem beruflichen Umfeld niemand fragen. Und auch das erkunden von trivialen Dingen kostet ganz schön Zeit. Dazu hat WinCC flexible keine gute Hilfe implementiert. Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach vernünftiger Literatur zu S7 und WinCC. Vielleicht kann auch jemand mir einen Tipp geben.

MfG
homei


----------



## marlob (16 Februar 2008)

homei schrieb:


> ... Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach vernünftiger Literatur zu S7 und WinCC. Vielleicht kann auch jemand mir einen Tipp geben.
> 
> MfG
> homei



Für die ersten Schritte gucke mal hier
Siemens-Ausbildungsunterlagen


----------



## marlob (16 Februar 2008)

Hier gibts auch noch was für WinCC flexible
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=16550&highlight=wincc+flexible+getting


----------

